# Sunfire's Ashes To Gold "Phoenix"



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's the pictures Tippy was so kind to take and share. I love them!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They aren't wanting to upload in groups


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to type to post


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One of my favorites


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, great pictures!

Phoenix is a beautiful pup!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my, I love this puppy!!!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous pup! I swear I never tire of seeing all the pics people share on this forum!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Retrieve paper


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Think he'll get it?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Handsome boy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey what's that?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwwww, so cute! Welcome to puppydom!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want it!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great pictures but how can you go wrong with such a gorgeous subject. So excited for you I cannot wait to read any of Phoenix's life adventures you choose to share.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got it, I got it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey who's watching me?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love toys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, wish you years of joy and happiness with your sweet pup.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I tear this one up?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix and Santa


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, beautiful pup


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my favorite parts of the day was watching the way that Jodie was totally smitten with her boy from the getgo. You could see how hard she was working to watch the tests impartially and evaluate the litter without bias, but that little boy had her heart before any of it started.

Good thing he tested so nicely too!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my, he's a cutie for sure....great pics!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so, so cute!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

He is adorable.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Is he 8 weeks or older?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie - congratulations and it was truly a pleasure meeting you - once you saw Green Boy I think the rest of the world just faded away for you and your whole face lit up. 

Welcome Phoenix - I think you will have a long & happy life away from the cold of New England with your person.

I also would like to say that not only was he known as Green Boy he also was Right Shoulder which is where you see the clip of fur removed - it grows so fast we had to clip weekly! That missing fur is not natural but one of our ways to identify him LOL


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats Jodie, he is just gorgeous; what a lucky boy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> One of my favorite parts of the day was watching the way that Jodie was totally smitten with her boy from the getgo. You could see how hard she was working to watch the tests impartially and evaluate the litter without bias, but that little boy had her heart before any of it started.
> 
> Good thing he tested so nicely too!


Thanks for sharing, I bet you had the best time… just had to tell you that , as usual, I love your photos. He has such a sweet expression but you managed to capture it over and over - very nice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's very sweet, Jodie.  

This is the one that Michelle said looked the most like Titan?


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

What an adorable puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a handsome guy!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Glad you are so happy with your pick , he sure looks like a great pup.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! He is such a cutie!  

Congratulations!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

what a beautiful, breathtaking puppy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby......he`s adorable!!

Love his name!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new pup, he's a gorgeous little guy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Phoenix is such an awesome puppy!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great pictures of a marvelous little pup. He is very lovely, Jodie. Congratulations and have fun !

How did Flip take the arrival of the intruder ?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thalie said:


> Great pictures of a marvelous little pup. He is very lovely, Jodie. Congratulations and have fun !
> 
> How did Flip take the arrival of the intruder ?


Flip is thrilled! He thinks I got the puppy for him!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

That is great news; it helps to have an ally in the house to wear down the puppiness out of the puppy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome pictures of an adorable puppy! Can't wait to hear all about his new adventures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> Flip is thrilled! He thinks I got the puppy for him!


Yay! How fun for a pup to have their very own pup!!! Nothing better than a Goldie pup playing with an "adult". Well, maybe kisses and snuggles and breath and grunts and wiggles and toes.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Some pictures from before he was mine. Here he is at 3 weeks


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

5 weeks old


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

7 weeks old


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

7 weeks stacked


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And here's the start of his k9data page 

Pedigree: Sunfire's Ashes To Gold


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg..i think i am in love with his face!! So so adorable! Congrats! Looks like you will be having fun with him! So glad Flip is loving him already!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> And here's the start of his k9data page
> 
> Pedigree: Sunfire's Ashes To Gold


I love the photo. It looks like he is about to roo-roo-roo at you. Plus, he has bunny ears, I love bunny ears!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous little boy! I'd better stay away from this thread. I can't afford to get puppy fever again right now and he would do it for sure!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love his confident look. Great-looking pup.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful pictures and his K9 pedigree is sure outstanding. This pup has so much potential, such a beautiful boy. You are certainly blessed.

So glad to hear that Flip is enjoying his new baby brother. By Spring, you are going to be one busy Momma and Flip (& rest of the gang) are going to be so happy to have a pup to run with.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just had our first set of zoomies


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with Lucy! Beautiful pup but looking at the pics 'almost' makes me want another puppy NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  
I can't wait to watch this guy grow up!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I agree with Lucy! Beautiful pup but looking at the pics 'almost' makes me want another puppy NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I can't wait to watch this guy grow up!


It took over four years for me to get over Flip's puppyhood. Actually I'm still not over it, just praying this one is easier!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha I'm sure he'll be easy peasy, I mean just look at the innocent face


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats, beautiful pup!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

In love with this boy, such a cutie!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Agh!! He's precious!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

It doesn't get much cuter congratulations !


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Had his first Zoomies huh?? Just one of a million I would predict. Haaa! What a Great time you are going to have and hope this doesn't make Flip regress into his past childhood. 

Not because we wanted this, but having two puppies to raise, well I will NEVER be over it, nor go through it again, but gosh it was a wild ride. Hopefully this pup will be a breeze (keeping my fingers crossed). But how can you not give in to that beautiful face?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm late to this party, but what a gorgeous puppy! _Swoon!!_ :--heart:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

hes gorgeous I can't wait to see him grow up as well.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

What a beautiful puppy...Oh my. Must resist puppy fever, must resist puppy fever


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was worried what Flip would think about someone taking his place as baby of the house, but they get along great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - I think Flip wants you to keep him.  

(That puppy has a lot of UP and GO - wow!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> (That puppy has a lot of UP and GO - wow!)


I have no idea what she's talking about : (posted this in the training forum but I know not everyone reads that, thought I'd show my boy's spunk)


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jodie, I am glad you are young! I see so much going on in Phoenix's mind as he plays. Seems so confident, yet watching you so well, and Flip, well I think he thinks Phoenix was gotten just for him to play with. How much fun!!!

Your house is going to be just "Rocking" for the next year. Great fun and how much fun we are having due to your video's.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Last night was Phoenix's first night sleeping in the crate (I've just been putting him in bed with me). He pitched a fit for a few minutes, then slept until 6:20, which is when I would be getting up for work. Good boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

today we went and sat outside the outlet mall by my house for some socialization opportunities, and then we came home and he had his first raw meal


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh boy, you are so much in love with your cutie!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like he loved it  

Have you trimmed his nails yet? Hopefully no fussing from Phoenix? (ETA: I do remember your concerns in this area LOL)


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Phoenix has it made... Flip as a whirling and willing playmate, gooood food (noms, noms), a whole slay of toys, and a person who will lead him to the right path. He is a spunky little thing and a pleasure to see.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix decided to check out the cat tree this morning


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I glanced at this photo earlier, and didn't realize he is UP ON the cat tree! Trouble maker!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yep, he's a climber for sure! He figured out how to climb out of the xpen earlier this week, figured out the front steps yesterday, and now climbs up the cat tree. I'm thinking a spiderman collar is in order for him!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!! Too funny!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks as though you are going to need eyes in the back of your head with this little fellow!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> yep, he's a climber for sure! He figured out how to climb out of the xpen earlier this week, figured out the front steps yesterday, and now climbs up the cat tree. I'm thinking a spiderman collar is in order for him!


LOL - you wanted a smart, curious, problem-solving puppy and you sure got one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix playing dress up


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! He is gorgeous, what a beautiful spunky little guy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Have fun! He is a cutie!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Serious housebreaking began today. We've been trying our best, but since I work all day I was leaving him in a pen with a pad down. Now that I have a two week break he's either going outside every ten minutes while loose, or in the small crate.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ah! The house training battle begins! I am sure he will do fine though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I swear the output of a puppy is four times as great as the input. And 25 times more frequent. :uhoh:


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Rusty hasn't had an "accident" in over 2 hours.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix hasn't yet today, but only because we've only been awake 45 minutes and are about to make our 4th trip outside


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I forget to mention that. No accidents, but 4 trips outside.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - you do know that Brady (a Towhee son) used to have my field trainer suggest that I feed him Liquid Gold? Teacher swore we'd all be rich since his output seemed to be at least 25x his input   

Have no fear though, he did very well once he understood the whole concept of he had the whole big outdoors to pee in, the house was off limits. Many trips outside later he trusted that I would indeed get him outside in time as long as he let me know ....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh the wonderful memories of potty training! Not! Except that this tiny adorable times goes by way too fast. You share that special time with the frustration and exhaustion of potty training. Enjoy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - you do know that Brady (a Towhee son) used to have my field trainer suggest that I feed him Liquid Gold? Teacher swore we'd all be rich since his output seemed to be at least 25x his input
> 
> Have no fear though, he did very well once he understood the whole concept of he had the whole big outdoors to pee in, the house was off limits. Many trips outside later he trusted that I would indeed get him outside in time as long as he let me know ....


And no fear, a little (okay, a lot of) puppy pee on my carpet isn't going to have me sending him back!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well we know what happens when Towhee puppies are returned - they come to live on my mountain ::


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It's been too long since we have had any video..... :wave:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Did someone say video? 

I took this a few hours ago. Phoenix's first time ever in the backyard was last night, so here is Flip and Phoenix learning to play in a less confined area than my living room. I think even Phoenix thinks Flip is a little weird!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And here's a little of just Phoenix by himself


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the smile you put on my face! Love the videos. Flip looks like he just loves his new brother!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

SOOOO Cute!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Flip is such a happy fella, and Phoenix seemed to take it in and have such fun. They make me tired, but what a heck of a year is in store for you. Such great fun and that pup is growing by the hour!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is adorable. I am always envious of people that can get good photos of their puppy, they move too fast and are too busy for my shutter skills!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Somehow I missed this whole thread and all the pictures and video. He's just gorgeous and adorable. I wish you many years of licks, wags, sloppy kisses, and all that. And Flip seems to be enjoying having a youngster to zoom around with.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Love both videos but the one with Flip had me laugh out loud at 0:06 when Phoenix does the crab attack, the double roll at 0:10, and the I am chasing you all I can, short stop, what is all that stuff on the ground at 0:45. 

Flip will be in for his money before he knows it


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh! Cute cute. Love the double dog video. Flip just coming short of bowling over Phoenix.Lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The part of that video that cracks me up is when Phoenix rolls over, Flip suddenly ceases all play and walks off to go sniff the grass. I can just see his little thought bubble going, "oh crud. I didn't do it!"


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Phoenix!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas right back at you


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas you lovely little pupper! (And Mommy too!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your crew as well! 

Love the videos and shots - it's so lovely to see them blossom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and adorable little Phoenix. 

Enjoyed the videos.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to the littlest Reindeer and his mommy too!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Christmas is almost over, Phoenix is ready for New Years!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> Christmas is almost over, Phoenix is ready for New Years!


How cute!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> Christmas is almost over, Phoenix is ready for New Years!


He is so ready to GO!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Why do you put all those sillies on me, food giver ? I got things to do and places to go. Hey, Flip is running around all by himself down yonder; gotta go !

He is cute as a button but pretty decided indeed. Loads of fun in such a little package.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Talk about intense! He is absolutely sure the fun is "over yonder". How special he is.

Merry Christmas to the Family


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today's vet visit at 10.5 weeks shows he is 13 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Jess82 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Strange behaviour*

Hi all,

My golden ruby is 12 months. She started displaying the strangest behaviour since yesterday (Christmas Day). The morning started normal and she was her usual bouncy happy self then we had friends come with gifts for the kids and brought her a gift of a squeeky plastic cracker. Anyway to say she loved it is a understatement! She immediately took off with it and ever since has been whining, pacing, acting generally anxious and has now started digging holes as if to hide it. She also growled at me and my other dog a few times when she has it. I'm really confused so I took her to the vet and they seem to think it could be a false pregnancy. Has anyone experienced this? Also could a toy bring on a false pregnancy?? Any help would be much appreciated! It's actually really weird!! Sorry for the long message!!


----------



## Jess82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry I don't know how I managed to post my question in this thread!! Sorry!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday we didn't have an accident until 10:25 pm. Today we had 2 before 7:30 am :doh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Jodi Three steps forward two back just like all training besides as cute as your pup is you just gotta smile!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another week, another pound! Here is 11.5 week, 14.5 pound Phoenix


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very cute! Do you think he needs more toys??

Is that a Nylabone he's got under his paw? It looks like he's been busy on it. Gracie really hasn't been interested in hers.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure how I have missed this thread till now but
CONGRATS on the new puppy!!! :wave:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll rat Flip out  

That green destuffed, beheaded toy? That was his 'green boy' toy. Yep, Flip says 'no more Green Boy!'... he is Phoenix now!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Very cute! Do you think he needs more toys??
> 
> Is that a Nylabone he's got under his paw? It looks like he's been busy on it. Gracie really hasn't been interested in hers.


This is an old nylabone that's been around the house for years. He chews on this one all the time. He wouldn't touch the new puppy nylabone I got him. So I guess the secret is having it prechewed


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So adorable!!!! Is that a tunnel in the background? Is he already going through it?


----------



## Cidersmom (Dec 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

He is absolutely beautiful!

Pat


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> So adorable!!!! Is that a tunnel in the background? Is he already going through it?


It's actually a tunnel for my cat, but of course I felt the need to teach my puppy to go through it


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

A tunnel for your cat? What a great idea. Must find one now.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> This is an old nylabone that's been around the house for years. He chews on this one all the time. He wouldn't touch the new puppy nylabone I got him. So I guess the secret is having it prechewed


Not prechewed but broken in. ;-)

just a head's up on the nylabone. Years ago one of my dog's developed an ugly "hotspot" on her cheek. Vet shaved it, put her on meds and it continued to get worse. We could not figure it out as even cultures proved no use. Eventually I notice her gnawing on the nylabone, both ends "broken in", and the opposite end is rubbing her cheek right on the "hotspot". Got rid of it and the "hotspot" was under control and healed in no time. It was a "Galileo" nylabone.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

they remembered to pack his off switch!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is 12.5 weeks and about 16 pounds. Here's a little of the training he's been working on


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Smart boy, love it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's such a sweet little boy, I can't wait everyday to go home and bury my face in all his puppy fluff


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good boy, Phoenix! Learning so fast!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

What a smart puppy! Well on his way (for his age anyway) to that 5th generation OTCH!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

He's doing great! He looks a bit taller too


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He is growing so fast and WOW he is doing so well on his training. Loved your video. He seems to have such a fun personality! 

Can tell he must make you laugh a lot - what a joy!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He has the cutest drops!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Phoenix!

He's so adorable.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is 14 weeks old and weighed in yesterday at 17 lbs 9 oz. I guess for the time being his nickname will be Tidbit, since his littermates are all 22-23 pounds already. He finally had his first accident free day on Sunday!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry I've got some crummy quality photos, they are from my old iPad. Edit: oops, upside down too LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay Phoenix! And look at that face...love it!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Phoenix just melts my heart!


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Your Flip looks just like my Rufus when he was younger.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful head he has. Gonna be such a beauty! He is growing so fast now and as you lug him around you will be glad he is 5 lbs less than his siblings (won't last) Haa!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

15 week old Phoenix!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's so cute


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sleepy puppy


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He is such an adorable puppy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is getting so big. Still such a cutie!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This is what I have to leave behind to go to work every day. Should be illegal to leave such a cutie!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is 16 weeks and about 20.5 lbs. here he is with the piece of shoelace he was so sneaky about chewing right off my shoe


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And here he is with his very special article bag from Grandma Michelle


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is gorgeous!

A tired pup is a good pup... and
A QUIET pup is one getting into trouble!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the glint in his eye in the picture with the shoelace... Definitely a mischief-maker... LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet boy ready for bed


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loves his stuffed doggy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie-pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Flip is awesome! And Phoenix is adorable!!! Love your pups


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't believe how he is growing! Still has that intense face he had as a pup and beautiful beyond words. 

We just need this winter to finish so we can all get our dogs out more. This year is going to be so special with your crew. Can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He fell asleep on my lap last night


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Rusty is so full of energy I wonder if he ever sleeps. Cute picture. We went to puppy class last night and had a blast. We go for the socialization as much as anything.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Door said:


> Rusty is so full of energy I wonder if he ever sleeps. Cute picture. We went to puppy class last night and had a blast. We go for the socialization as much as anything.


Yeah glad you guys are getting out.. you really need to get that new computer hooked up.. I am dying to see Rusty! Does he look like the others? 
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bath day! -17 weeks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is now 4 months/19 weeks. His puppy fluff is coming out and his handsome big boy coat is starting to show itself


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Kissy kissy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, 4 months already! He's a such a handsome boy with soulful eyes!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is a sweet boy, wish they do not grow so fast.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

How on EARTH did I miss this thread? I'm a little jealous... I totally want a Sunfire puppy! He is awesome!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Where did baby Phoenix go ? What did you do with him ? That cannot be him already !


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hes is starting to grown into a young man!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Enjoying a pretty day outside


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Green GRASS??? Oh I am so jealous.

Phoenix is adorable and looks so happy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's more like brown grass with green weeds!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Green GRASS??? Oh I am so jealous.
> 
> Phoenix is adorable and looks so happy


I was going to say the same thing! So jealous!


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh my, what a handsome boy! Looks like he enjoys having his picture taken!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix turns five months today! He is 30 pounds


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a gorgeous little boy he is. Love seeing pictures of him.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy Five months, Phoenix. You are beautiful and quite sweet.

Are you turning into a Great Dane with that interesting sit you have going on there ?

I hope you had fun on your special Houston trip.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix had a night out with my family and got to hang out with my niece


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's a sweetie


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And a silly boy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Who loves to give kisses


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting so big


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

But always momma's little boy


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

He is gorgeous! Growing up so fast!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! He's such a love - I think the silly tongue to the side picture is my favorite


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He is wonderful with my niece, I just have to keep an eye on his kisses because if he gives her too many face kisses she get upset. Two kisses are reason for giggles, but five causes crying.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Just precious! Love the color


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a love he is! Just love his adorable facial expression! He is growing up!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is being introduced to obedience, tracking, and field work. Hopefully someday he'll be able to earn titles in them all, but even if not we're both having fun learning. Here's some video of his puppy work in tracking and field.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love having dogs who are so enthusiastic in any game we try. My older two were much more hesitant about trying stuff, but Flip and Phoenix live for this kind of stuff!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One of Phoenix's favorite hang out spots


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He is to cute. What fun videos! He is so motivated to work!


----------

